# My First Automatic - A Howard 25-Jewel Movement



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I was taken with this lovely Howard automatic on eBay recently, and got it for a song. I've never owned an automatic, and this is an ETA 2472 movement. I took it over to my watch repairing friend in Southampton this morning, and he'll service it for me. Looking forward to getting it back in clean, working order.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice, looks pretty clean already ! Any idea on the date?


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

very nice :thumbup: I need a watch repairing friend


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this is from the 1970s.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You could wear that anywhere. Nice catch.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Update on this watch. I collected the Howard from my repairing friend, who reported that, when he took it apart, it was swimming in what looked like "3-in-1"! Before he could clean it, he laid all the parts out on a piece of blotting paper to soak up the excess oil. Anyway, it's all cleaned and put together and up and running - so far, very accurately.

One slight caveat: He noticed that he had to set the regulator almost to the edge of "Fast" to keep it accurate - so not much leeway if it starts to lose. Might this be because of a change of mainspring - or just wear and tear? It may or may not be a future problem. So far, I'm very pleased with a watch that cost me Â£21 plus a few quid for a clean.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the face material? It has a nice sheen to it, looks pearlescent.


----------



## Jame5m (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Kamakazie! said:


> What is the face material? It has a nice sheen to it, looks pearlescent.


Well, I think it's a polished silvered metal of some sort - presumably steel with mounted gold-tone batons.


----------

